# Bosch 4100 Table Saw, Dado Probems



## TheHawg (Dec 20, 2017)

In the instructions for this saw, it says in order to use a dado stack that you need to put the outside washer on to the inside of the dado stack and use the washer that came with the dado insert (which I have) on the outside. I have tried this using the extra washer that came with the insert as well as the inner washer. When the outer washer is placed on the inside, the dado blades wobble.
I tried a relatively narrow dado stack, 3/8", using the inner washer on the inside, and the blades run true. This is fine, but I'm limited to the width of my dados.

What could be the problem; warped outer washer or what?

Have any of you seen this problem before?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Remove the outer washer and install the dado set with the nut tight. 
With the Saw unplugged, rotate the blade by hand to check that you have clearance. If you have clearance, you should be good to go without the washer.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

another possibility: the diameter for the arbor on the outer washer (now being used as an inner....) must clear the smooth shoulder on the arbor. it may not be "seating" on the arbor correctly. some of the washers in my collection have like zip comma zero clearance - they're really tight on the arbor - I've had to use wet/dry wrapped on a dowel for a couple to make them fit without two days of fidgeting.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

How wide is the stack you are trying to use? This saw is limited to 13/16" wide. Some saws can't use the full stack that some setsprovide.


----------



## TheHawg (Dec 20, 2017)

I tried 1/4 and 3/8. It doesn't matter. I even tried a single blade. If that outside washer is on the inside, it wobbles.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

It would be interesting to lay the washer on a flat surface and then place a steel ruler from an adjustable square on top and see if either end is not the same distance from the flat surface. Would have to rotate the steel ruler 45 and 90 degrees to see if distances change. Likely a warranty call to the manufacturer for a replacement is in order.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

If you can get a good cut without a washer on the inside then forget the washer, mine doesn’t need a washer on the inside and the washer limits the thickness of your dado stack. 

If something needs to be on the inside maybe a blade stiffener would work better.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## TheHawg (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks to all who posted. I called Bosch and they are sending a new "outside" washer (the one you use on the inside for dado blades). It has not arrived yet.

In the meantime I ordered a set of Freud Blade Stabilizers (#SC-001). 
Using just one on the inside; problem solved. The dado stack runs straight and true now. It will take away some width capabilities. It will, however, cut to 3/4" which is about the widest I need anyhow. 
These stabilizers are a great product.

Thanks again, 
Phil


----------



## old dude (Mar 11, 2019)

I am at the beginning of trying to resolve this problem. My cuts are not square, they flair about .02 on a .75 cut, give or take. the deeper the cut the more obvious. The there is a 'step' in the cut, about .02 which cannot be readily cleaned.

In my case the arbor is the issue and I only found this by talking with Freud's technical support.

Measureing the arbor I found the the smooth part is .6245. No problem.
But the smooth part tapers down to about .587.
The first thread is .5685.
The second thread is .6245.

So there is a 'valley' that throws the dado stack off.

I am expecting a call from Bosch tomorrow to discuss the issue. Will update comment when I have more info.


----------

